# second time around



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

here i go again i am on my 2 time around iv using DE first time i was negative that  was about 10 weeks ago now i am on my second week of burselin injections and going back for scan 11 june so fingers crossed everyting will be okay and some of our frozen little frosties will be thawed and hopefully we might get pregnant     we should be ready by the end of june


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Wishing you all the very best for the coming weeks 

I really hope this time you will have something to tell the world  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

Jo said:


> Wishing you all the very best for the coming weeks
> 
> I really hope this time you will have something to tell the world
> 
> ...


thanks jo i hope so to


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. 

    

CG xxxx


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck xxxx


----------

